# packer game at bvi



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

will be at virgin gorda yacht harbor this sunday with some diehard packer fans. anyone know where we can catch the game?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

D212...I think there is a restaurant at the "Top of the Baths" that has a sat TV. On the other hand...if you are Packer Fans...why ruin a perfectly good vacation with bad news!! (g)


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Change your plans to go to the Bitter End or Saba Rock in North Sound, I'm pretty sure they will be showing the game - they had games on in November when I was there.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> why ruin a perfectly good vacation with bad news!! (g)


Oh, come on, they are packer fans, we are used to that.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't bet on it (bad news for the Packers). The WX forecast is horrible....Brett's kinda WX )

BTW, I heard that 500,000 people (that's not a typo) will be TAILGATING at Lambeau Field!

Bill


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i wonder if the natives ever saw people walking around with cheese on their heads?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Ironically, here in Seattle - a news story where a local company got an upstart in business due to the Seahawks loosing - they make foam products and got contracted to make cheese head hats (packers) for the next game... go figure...



d212 said:


> i wonder if the natives ever saw people walking around with cheese on their heads?


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I watch the games any where I can get internet. I have a Slingbox attached to my cable in Florida w/a DSL line. I recieve my cable TV anywhere there is WiFi. Of course it costs to have the cable in an empty condo (~$10/mo) and a DSL (~$19/mo) but I sold half of my season tickets since I would be out of the country (@$300/game) so its free.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry guys, misread the OP, thought somebody was trying to organize a "poker" game. 
On the other hand, who are the "packers", and why would anyone want to watch them?


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

He's not really in Spain! Unless, that is, it's been moved to another planet


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

btrayfors said:


> He's not really in Spain! Unless, that is, it's been moved to another planet


When has it ever been on this planet?????? Most people here not only think they life (or is it "live") on another planet, but also in another dimension! 

PS. Apologies in advance, this is a big country and I happen to be in one of the less perfect parts of it. My mistake - not their's.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

so, how did you like the game?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I watched the game at Saba Rock yesterday - were you in the crowd?


----------

